# Supplements/Vitamins for Mental Clarity



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I am wondering if there are any supplements/vitamins that help out with mental clarity, primarily brain fog. This seems to be a significant problem for me, that I am curious as to whether there are any remedies for. Also, please take in mind, that I cannot take any herbs as I am on several psychiatric medications which may interact with it. So, any vitamins/supplements that you could suggest? Thanks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Omega 3 Fisho oil


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Omega 3 Fisho oil


i take that everyday.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:/


----------



## zenway (May 11, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I am wondering if there are any supplements/vitamins that help out with mental clarity, primarily brain fog. This seems to be a significant problem for me, that I am curious as to whether there are any remedies for. Also, please take in mind, that I cannot take any herbs as I am on several psychiatric medications which may interact with it. So, any vitamins/supplements that you could suggest? Thanks.


The first and foremost thing I would recommend is a vitamin b COMPLEX with meals.. you will notice the energy most likely in the first day or so... go from there


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

zenway said:


> The first and foremost thing I would recommend is a vitamin b COMPLEX with meals.. you will notice the energy most likely in the first day or so... go from there


Thanks, I will definitely look into that!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

here is a link to a post i did on supplements for DP/DR, http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/.


----------



## sblork (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know if this will help anyone or not, but St. John's Wort stopped my panic attacks within 2 or 3 days.
You have to be careful using this herb with other meds, though.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

I second St John's Wort!


----------

